# Cars 2 - It's a Spy Movie



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFTfAdauCOo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2010)

That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2010)

the first Cars shouldn't have existed, let alone this one


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

Cars never stood out to me like the other Disney/Pixar Movies. I'll see it at the dollar movie or rent it though.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2010)

MICHAEL CAINE??????


DO WANT


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



This      x1000


----------



## The Potential (Nov 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



I Have been wanting that since I first saw the movie and it ended..


----------



## Netorie (Nov 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



^This. 

I never really cared for Cars.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2010)

Well...this sure isn't what I expected the sequal to be like...



Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



I echo this entirely


----------



## Lobster (Nov 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



This all the way.

Cars was a decent movie. However Incredibles was always the one to stand out to me more, and Monsters Inc.  A sequal to these two would be pleasent.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going to watch this, my brother and nephew love this, so that's unavoidable, but at least Michael Caine being in this will smoothen the experience


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks better than the first one...To this day I have still never seen all of it.

Pixar has got to be trollin with Incredibles 2. There probably gonna put it out 10 years after the first one like TS3


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Movie looks meh.



Gunners said:


> That's nice and all but where is Incredible 2?



I agree with this.



Lobster said:


> This all the way.
> 
> Cars was a decent movie. However Incredibles was always the one to stand out to me more, and Monsters Inc.  A sequal to these two would be pleasent.



They are making a sequel to Monsters Inc.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

Give me another _Finding Nemo_.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> Give me another _Finding Nemo_.



nemo is already found stark...nemo is already found


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

A Nemo wouldn't make sense, Marlon already had the greatest adventure one could have in the seas, he went literally everwhere you could possibly go in a sea movie.  To top that would be very difficult.  Also I feel the characters all reached a perfect emotional place by the end.

A Monster's Inc sequel is something I can get behind.  Randall is still out there, Sully is in charge, you KNOW Waternoose is going to start shit up and go public.  and there's the whole "Sully and Boo" reunite


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2010)

That almost looks like a- very good- spoof trailer. It's so different from the last one.

As for _Incredibles 2,_ the problem would be Brad Bird. He found the first one to be a lot of hard work, so while he's open to a sequel, he's not in any rush for it.



Castiel said:


> A Nemo wouldn't make sense, Marlon already had the greatest adventure one could have in the seas, he went literally everwhere you could possibly go in a sea movie.



And all without leaving Australia.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> A Nemo wouldn't make sense



If Willy can be freed three times, Nemo can be found three times too. 

I've never watched the first Cars movie, and I'm not even interested to watch it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

> And all without leaving Australia.


waters _around_ Australia

but com'n, they went down one of the deepest trenches, fended off sharks, went through the sewers, got blown out by a whale, survived a mine explosion, entered a jetstream, survived a fishing boat, the sea of jellyfish, etc.

and I stand by the character thing, Marlon and Nemo have an understanding now and Dory has reached a semblance of peace.

They really did hit all the main checkmarks, to do another one would require a fucking damn good story on the level with TS3


> If Willy can be freed three times, Nemo can be found three times too.


And ask yourself, were those movies good?

This is Pixar, not Dreamworks


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2010)

bah! I loved the first one and at least am loving the trailer for this one. I won't let you guys ruin it for me


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> And ask yourself, were those movies good?
> 
> This is Pixar, not Dreamworks



Sense the sarcasm.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

Add a smiley next time 

This forum has more than a handful of people who would have made that post seriously


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> waters _around_ Australia
> 
> but com'n, they went down one of the deepest trenches, fended off sharks, went through the sewers, got blown out by a whale, survived a mine explosion, entered a jetstream, survived a fishing boat, the sea of jellyfish, etc.
> 
> ...



I agree with you that another _Nemo_ film isn't needed, because it wrapped itself up nicely and was a near-perfect film on it's own. But the idea that they "went literally everwhere you could possibly go in a sea movie" is just wrong. As for story, if they really wanted to do a sequel I have no doubt they could do a good one, one on-par with their best efforts. It's hard, but not _that_ hard. 

Not that I _want_ them to do a sequel; just saying, there are still plenty of directions they could take.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> This is Pixar, not Dreamworks



Why the dreamworks hate? IMO they've really stepped up their animation game over the last few years.

And yea, am I the only one who thinks this is awesome? Just the overall premise, and the idea that a bunch of guys were sitting around thinking up ideas and then "Fuck it! Let's make it a spy movie!" "Brilliant!" is amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2010)

I think that's reason enough to watch it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

> But the idea that they "went literally everwhere you could possibly go in a sea movie" is just wrong.


Don't be someone who always _has_ to make a rebuttal.

All I mean is that they covered so much ground and did pretty much the majority of the checklist that in order to top it they'd have to go into ridiculous territory.





> Why the dreamworks hate? IMO they've really stepped up their animation game over the last few years.


Yes, yes they have.

But Shrek 4 isn't even a year old, so still fair game.





> I think that's reason enough to watch it.


Also Michael Caine


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> But Shrek 4 isn't even a year old, so still fair game.



True, they really are milking that franchise for every last penny. But How To Train Your Dragon and Astro Boy (surprisingly) made me like Dreamworks a lot more.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

Astro Boy wasn't Dreamworks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Astro Boy wasn't Dreamworks





Well then. How to Train Your Dragon was awesome, and Kung Fu Panda was decent.

I think I just assume that anything non-pixar is dreamworks haha.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

Well you didn't bring up Despicable Me so there's something


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2010)

Why the fuck would they make this? 

Seriously Pixar.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Well you didn't bring up Despicable Me so there's something



I remembered that was Universal because im pretty sure it's their first animated film. Fun movie.

It's nice that its not just Pixar putting out good animated movies.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MGHwlExcaqU[/YOUTUBE]


Beautiful animation
interesting premise

But it's Cars


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time I see the name "Cars" I think of JJBA.


Then I see these cartoony cars.


Then I'm disappointed.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

When I hear the word "cars" think of those magical mechanical things I ride in everyday


----------



## illusion (Mar 8, 2011)

Most of you in here are crazy, Cars was great, but THIS! WTF is this shit? A spy movie? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I thought Cars was a B grade movie, the problem with Pixar is they set the bar too high for themselves.


----------



## Mako (Mar 8, 2011)

The only two pixar movies that made me feel emotional was Up and Incredibles. The director for Incredibles has the entire pieces for the sequel, but he says he doesn't know how to put it together.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------

